# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  استفسار عن طبعات : [ زاد المستقنع ، نظمه ، الروض المربع ] ?

## أبو عبدالله البطاطي

| السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته |

خلال تصفحي في الشبكة العنكبوتية بحثت عن متن زاد المستقنع وعن أفضل طبعاته
وأفضل طبعة لشرحه المشهور : الروض المربع ، وكذلك عن منظوماته ، فوجدت الآتي /

*- أفضل طبعة لمتن زاد المستقنع :*
طبعتان /
أ- طبعة بتحقيق عبدالرحمن العسكر - دار الوطن
ب- طبعة الهبدان - دار ابن الجوزي

*- أفضل طبعة لمتن زاد المستقنع ( للحفظ ) :*
طبعة الهبدان - دار ابن خزيمة

*- أفضل طبعة للروض المربع :*
حاشية ابن القاسم ، اعتناء وتصحيح الشيخ عبدالله بن جبرين
س / ماهي الدار التي طبعت هذه الطبعة ؟

*- نظم الزاد :*
نظمان /
أ- نيل المراد بنظم متون الزاد ، سعد بن عتيق وإكمال عبدالرحمن بن عبدالعزيز بن سحمان
ب- روضة المرتاد في نظم مهمات الزاد ، سليمان بن عطية المزيني
س / ما اسم الدار التي طبعة هذه المنظومات ، وأين أجدها ؟

*
*


*هل أجد هذه الطبعات المذكورة آنفاً في مكتبة التدمرية ؟
علماً بأني أسكن في مدينة الرياض*

----------


## أبو المقداد

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم .

نشرة العسكر طبعتها " مدار الوطن " لا " دار الوطن " . وعليك بها فهي متقنة إلى حد كبير . وفي رأيي أنها أضبط من طبعة الهبدان الأولى التي نشرتها دار ابن خزيمة ، فهي أفضل للحفظ .

حاشية ابن قاسم متوفرة لدى " دار القاسم ".

وأما النظمان المذكوران فقد طبعا قديما . ولا أظنك تجد نسخا لهما مطبوعة ، إلا عن طريق التصوير .

انظر هنا :

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=31974

----------


## الأزدي الحنبلي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: في نشرة الهبدان تدليس...لأنهم أوهموا القاريء اعتمادهم على مخطوطة لم يعتمدها العسكر في تحقيقه...فحذفوا الختم على صورة المخطوطة...

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: تقسيمات الهبدان لجمل الزاد ومسائله...في كثير منها نظر

----------


## أبو عبدالله البطاطي

الأخ أبو المقداد ، الأخ الأزدي الحلبي
جزاكما الله خيراً

----------


## أبوحازم الحربي

*هناك طبعة للرووض المربع أيضًا حققه ووثق نصوصه وعلق عليه وعرف به وبمؤلفه وقام بدراسة مسائله وقدم له
كل من
أ.د / عبدالله بن محمد الطيار 
د / إبراهيم بن عبدالعزيز الغصن
د / خالد بن علي المشيقح
خرج أحاديثه ودرسها 
د / عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الغصن
وصل إلى المجلد السادس وطبعته دار الوطن*

----------


## أبوعبدالرحمن القطري

> *وصل إلى المجلد السادس وطبعته دار الوطن*


بل إلى الثامن وفقك الله ..
بالنسبة للزاد أفضل نسخة للحفظ هي نسخة الهبدان التي طبعتها دار ابن الجوزي خاصة الطبعة الأخيرة التي استدرك فيها كثيرا من الأخطاء ونسخة العسكر في نظري لاتصلح للحفظ فالكلام فيها متراص ...
وبالنسبة لروضة المرتاد فتجده مصورا في مركز الأنصاري في مكة ....

----------


## أبو عبدالله البطاطي

أبو حازم الحربي ، أبو عبدالرحمن القطري
جزاكما الله خيراً

وبالنسبة للطبعة التي وصلت إلى المجلد الثامن ، هل هي مكتملة أم بقي مجلدات أخرى ؟

----------


## أبوعبدالرحمن القطري

> أبو حازم الحربي ، أبو عبدالرحمن القطري
> جزاكما الله خيراً
> 
> وبالنسبة للطبعة التي وصلت إلى المجلد الثامن ، هل هي مكتملة أم بقي مجلدات أخرى ؟


وإياك أخي الحبيب ..
بقي منها مجلد أو مجلدان ...

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

من هو محقق الطبعة الصادرة عن مكتبة العبيكان في المدينة المنورة ؟؟ 
فقد قيل لي أن المحقق كتب في حاشية المتن دليل وتعليل كل مسألة نقلاً من الروض المربع كما قال المحقق في مقدمة التحقيق 

من هو المحقق ؟؟

----------

